# Corian for turning



## larry C (Mar 3, 2016)

Question for the day....

I've got some Corian cutoffs that I've had for some long time. Thicknesses are 1/4" and 1/2", it's great for fixtures and jigs in the shop, but I'm wondering if any of y'all have tried to use it in segmented turnings, both open and closed segments.
I'm thinking it would make really interesting accents for bowls, etc. It glues well with epoxy, and it's no problem to finish, just polish to the sheen that you want.

Comments are welcome.

Larry


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 3, 2016)

I have glued up a couple of pieces but I have yet to turn em into pens yet. I have a boatload of it too. I got some fairly large pieces from a cabinet shop a while ago for cheap. I have noticed it dulls the heck out of my bandsaw blade....


----------



## larry C (Mar 3, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I have glued up a couple of pieces but I have yet to turn em into pens yet. I have a boatload of it too. I got some fairly large pieces from a cabinet shop a while ago for cheap. I have noticed it dulls the heck out of my bandsaw blade....



I usually cut it with the table saw and a carbide blade. I have cut on the bandsaw, with a regular steel blade, but prefer the table saw. I've been tempted to get a carbide tipped bandsaw blade, but just haven't done it..
Let me know how your pen turning goes. I do have carbide gauges for the lathe, I think they'll work fine..

Larry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 3, 2016)

larry C said:


> Question for the day....
> 
> I've got some Corian cutoffs that I've had for some long time. Thicknesses are 1/4" and 1/2", it's great for fixtures and jigs in the shop, but I'm wondering if any of y'all have tried to use it in segmented turnings, both open and closed segments.
> I'm thinking it would make really interesting accents for bowls, etc. It glues well with epoxy, and it's no problem to finish, just polish to the sheen that you want.
> ...


Have seen it used for knife handles on occasion.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 3, 2016)

larry C said:


> I usually cut it with the table saw and a carbide blade. I have cut on the bandsaw, with a regular steel blade, but prefer the table saw. I've been tempted to get a carbide tipped bandsaw blade, but just haven't done it..
> Let me know how your pen turning goes. I do have carbide gauges for the lathe, I think they'll work fine..
> 
> Larry



Oh...I might have to look into that. The less I use my tablesaw the happier I am...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Mar 3, 2016)

Have used solid surface many times for turning ...pens ... Bottle stoppers ... Bowls ... Make sure to use plenty of glue ... I use thick ca ... Sometimes I might use epoxy .... Don't use excessive clamping force ... You will squeeze out all the glue .... Very sharp tools ... Don't force the cuts ... I use carbide cutters

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## larry C (Mar 3, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> Have seen it used for knife handles on occasion.



Good points, thanks for the input! 
Larry


----------



## bamafatboy (Mar 4, 2016)

I have made some pens out of it also, I glued up some red white and blue to make pens for the troops out of it, I used thick ca glue, without any problems. The only thing was that the ca glue sticks it together real fast. It does not require a lot of pressure to hold it together. Be sure to use sharp tools as already mentioned.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## fredito (Mar 5, 2016)

I have turned a fair amount of it and find that it works really well. I have also thought of segmenting it so I will be curious to see how it works for you. Watch the heat build up though when your working with it.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## larry C (Mar 6, 2016)

fredito said:


> I have turned a fair amount of it and find that it works really well. I have also thought of segmenting it so I will be curious to see how it works for you. Watch the heat build up though when your working with it.
> 
> View attachment 98791



Good thought on the heat build up, maybe light cuts, and light sanding?


----------



## fredito (Mar 6, 2016)

larry C said:


> Good thought on the heat build up, maybe light cuts, and light sanding?


I usually start with a roughing gouge to knock off the corners and then switch to a carbide and go light. I wet sand up to 2500 and finish with one-way polish. I think adding in the polish really makes it pop.


----------



## larry C (Mar 6, 2016)

fredito said:


> I usually start with a roughing gouge to knock off the corners and then switch to a carbide and go light. I wet sand up to 2500 and finish with one-way polish. I think adding in the polish really makes it pop.



Thanks, I'll remember that!
Larry


----------

